# Pamācības >  MTD20N03HDL

## cccv

ar kādu mosfetu es varētu aizstāt šo mosfetu? MTD20N03HDL

----------


## cccv

vai es varu viņu aizstāt ar irf3205?

----------


## sharps

MTD20N03HDL
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...20N03HDL-D.PDF

irf3205
http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...ta/irf3205.pdf

otrs ir pat labaaks. aizstaat tu vari, bet vai vareesi savietot korpusus?

----------


## cccv

Jā  ::  man tur pietiks vieta

----------


## sharps

cik noprotu MTD20N03HDL tev ir pielodeets pie plates. tad irf's tev buus jaaliek uz radiatora. citaadi vienaa jaukaa briidii tev tas tranis nodegs. sliktaakaa gadiijumaa var izliidzeetie nogriest lieko un pie plates pielodeet. bet tas tomeer chakars.

----------


## Mosfet

Nevar aizvietoto ja neredz shēmu. MOS tranžus ne tikai raksturo max strāva un spriegums , bet virkne citu parametru. 
Pirmais tranzistors ir ar loģiskā līmeņa vadību , kad virs apt 4 V  tas būs jau pilnībā atvērts , otrs tikai būs iegājis "sildīšanās režīmā", un otrs irf3205 ir apt 3 reizes "smagāki vadības" parametri. Otro problēmu risinās draiveris ja spēcīgs varbūt izturēs. Jāredz shēma tad arī var konkretizēt der vai neder.

----------


## cccv

hmm. cik noprotu, mosfetu darbina atmels (bet varbūt arī kļūdos ) .. mosfetam jāpilda atslēgas funkcija , ieslēgts izslēgts

----------


## cccv

varbūt varat ieteikt kādu citu mosfetu . lai pēc iespējas ir ātrāks .. bet ar tādiem pašiem g parametriem kā sākotnējam

----------


## Mosfet

Piem IRLR2705,IRLR2905,IRLZ34N VAI citi mosfeti ar Loģisko vadības līmeni un atbilstošu spriegumu, ieejas kapacitāti kas būtu ap 1000pF un kopējo gate uzlādi ap 20 nC. Un protams korpuss, ja tas ir svarīgi.

----------


## cccv

šādu varu ņemt? IRL3705N

----------

